# Their everywhere



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

Seen it all. I live on the main drag from Canton Lincoln St. 1/2 mile outside the city limits. Have 3 acres with woods in the back only 100' from the road. I'm in the dining room looking through some drawers trying to find something and I look outside and what I thought was the backside of a dog turns out was a turkey. This things not 15' from me. He was going in the direction of the road. Did I do a double take or what? Tried looking out the other windows in the direction he was going but nothing. Believe it was at least a jake, it had some spots of red at the base of the tail and back. CAN'T WAIT.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

...lets hope for a dry spring... need more birds they been hit hard last 4-5 springs and the poult are not surviving...
but they are everywhere...


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

I might just have to hunt in the back yard this year. The neighbor had seen 23 birds in his yard last week. his property sets against mine in the back.


----------

